# Is anovar the safest steroid for women



## Gymfreak098 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi I'm on my second cycle of anovar. 10mg a day. Iv had no side effects from this and can definitely see results. Just wondering what other people's experience of this is and if there are any other safe alternatives?


----------



## Essex666 (May 24, 2017)

I have had my Ladyfriend on Var for about 5 weeks now I think it is, the 1 thing I have noticed is that her mentality in the gym has changed big time!

She pushes more than ever for those slow last reps, doesn't let a burn stop her, more aggressive & focused.

As for results, her weight has fluctuated but overall it is the same I believe, is this due to muscle gain vs fat loss? I'm really not sure.

There have been no side effects (except for a light period where its usually heavier).

One thing that I can tell you (which I am sure you already know), is that Var is 1 of the mildest drugs around for bodybuilding, good chance my mate will be trying Winny next and I will have her do a log to post up .

Just need to get that diet more in check, im a sucker for pizza & bring her down with me haha.


----------



## shahin (Jun 10, 2017)

Turinabol is the safest steroid for women , its Anabolic/ Androgenic ratio is 100/0 it means it's not androgenic at all so causes no vitlization in women



Anabolic/ Androgenic ratio: >100:>0


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

shahin said:


> Turinabol is the safest steroid for women , its Anabolic/ Androgenic ratio is 100/0 it means it's not androgenic at all so causes no vitlization in women
> 
> 
> 
> Anabolic/ Androgenic ratio: >100:>0


 Think so ? I was going to try turi instead of anavar mid september . What dosage would you recommend ?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I think you might be better off with SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) like Ostarine. Pretty much no androgenic/virilising activity, just boosted anabolism and quality lean gains. Totally legal as well which is a nice bonus.



anna1 said:


> Think so ? I was going to try turi instead of anavar mid september . What dosage would you recommend ?


----------



## shahin (Jun 10, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Think so ? I was going to try turi instead of anavar mid september . What dosage would you recommend ?


 5mg is enough, split it 2.5mg in the morning 2.5 in the evening for 8 weeks if signs of vitalizations appeared, stop taking it imediatly , its reversible at initial stage but the androgenic nature of this steroid is very weak so it's quite safe for women to take


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I think you might be better off with SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) like Ostarine. Pretty much no androgenic/virilising activity, just boosted anabolism and quality lean gains. Totally legal as well which is a nice bonus.


 Any idea what the protocol would be for that ?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

shahin said:


> 5mg is enough, split it 2.5mg in the morning 2.5 in the evening for 8 weeks if signs of vitalizations appeared, stop taking it imediatly , its reversible at initial stage but the androgenic nature of this steroid is very weak so it's quite safe for women to take


 Got it , thank you . What results should I anticipate if dieting and exercising are kept on point . Similar to anavar's ?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Any idea what the protocol would be for that ?


 They're mostly dosed somewhere between 15-30mg, so just take one capsule a day or one every other day depending on what you've got and how aggressive you wanna be, they've got a 24 hour half life so yeah  It's not hepatoxic or harsh in any other way, so you can run it for a 12 week cycle if you like.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> They're mostly dosed somewhere between 15-30mg, so just take one capsule a day or one every other day depending on what you've got and how aggressive you wanna be, they've got a 24 hour half life so yeah  It's not hepatoxic or harsh in any other way, so you can run it for a 12 week cycle if you like.


 Thank you !


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

shahin said:


> Turinabol is the safest steroid for women , its Anabolic/ Androgenic ratio is 100/0 it means it's not androgenic at all so causes no vitlization in women
> 
> 
> 
> Anabolic/ Androgenic ratio: >100:>0


 But at high doses, it is definitely known to cause virilization in women.

Id say stay below 10mg.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I think you might be better off with SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) like Ostarine. Pretty much no androgenic/virilising activity, just boosted anabolism and quality lean gains. Totally legal as well which is a nice bonus.


 good call.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> But at high doses, it is definitely known to cause virilization in women.
> 
> Id say stay below 10mg.


 Its a pain to divide those tiny pills ..maybe 10 every other day ?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Its a pain to divide those tiny pills ..maybe 10 every other day ?


 half life is 16 hours IIRC;

so youll get deeper troughs which but it wont be so bad as youll still have some of the drug in your system, id say go for it, if its really that much messing to divide them.


----------



## shahin (Jun 10, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Got it , thank you . What results should I anticipate if dieting and exercising are kept on point . Similar to anavar's ?


 anavar is a bit stronger but with turinabol also you can make an amazing body , turinabol is even safer than anavar for women

remember making a good body is 50% depended on your diet 30 % exercise and 20% steroids and other drugs


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

shahin said:


> anavar is a bit stronger but with turinabol also you can make an amazing body , turinabol is even safer than anavar for women
> 
> remember making a good body is 50% depended on your diet 30 % exercise and 20% steroids and other drugs


 Thank you for the feedback !


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

shahin said:


> Turinabol is the safest steroid for women , its Anabolic/ Androgenic ratio is 100/0 it means it's not androgenic at all so causes no vitlization in women
> 
> 
> 
> Anabolic/ Androgenic ratio: >100:>0


 absolute bollocks.... developed by the east germans, go have a look at how some of those 'ladies' ended up!

there is no safe steroid for women... is the reality

anavar is about the safest given the choices available. but like anything its very person dependant - some ladies will not get on well with var but better with low dose winny - some get bloated on var - others have green discharge and their hair comes out (winny). So don't just take someones word for it

you also need to be absolutely certain that what you have is as labeled - for a woman you need to test it... or get a rock solid source

ive seen what tbol does and proviron also - both given by well know pro prep coaches to ladies we are now looking after and its not good.


----------



## shahin (Jun 10, 2017)

noel said:


> absolute bollocks.... developed by the east germans, go have a look at how some of those 'ladies' ended up!
> 
> there is no safe steroid for women... is the reality
> 
> ...


 I've seen many girls using it without any problem, it's the only steroid which has an androgenic ratio of 0, some says Anavar androgenicity is weaker, but i don't believe it, btw i don't recommend women to take aas , because simply it makes them ugly


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

NPP 10mgEoD is plenty for women. Would be my recommendation.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

shahin said:


> I've seen many girls using it without any problem, it's the only steroid which has an androgenic ratio of 0, some says Anavar androgenicity is weaker, but i don't believe it, btw i don't recommend women to take aas , because simply it makes them ugly


 Doubt they give a fook what you think mate. lol


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

shahin said:


> I've seen many girls using it without any problem, it's the only steroid which has an androgenic ratio of 0, some says Anavar androgenicity is weaker, but i don't believe it, btw i don't recommend women to take aas , because simply it makes them ugly


 ive seen many women who use and many are far from ugly. my wife is an IFBB Pro and ive been to a lot of shows and seen then backstage , in hotels - many are friends from bikini through to WPD - any a large amount use AAS - we coach some too. Ugly? really.... I could reel off some of the hottest IFBB Pro bikini ladies who use AAS and they are drop dead gorgeous....... so yet more nonsense .......... as anyone knows paper and real world are often very very different...


----------



## guns_51 (Aug 14, 2017)

anavar is definetly safest and primo , turinabol is wary toxic no mater if you are woman or man


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

shahin said:


> I've seen many girls using it without any problem, it's the only steroid which has an androgenic ratio of 0, some says Anavar androgenicity is weaker, but i don't believe it, btw i don't recommend women to take aas , because simply it makes them ugly


 You are misinformed - Turinabol is androgenic. It is structurally closely related to Dianabol. It was designed in East German Govt laboratories & compromised the lives of many female athletes who were duped into taking what they were told were multivitamin tablets.

Sides included profound masculine physical characteristics that were noticed by everyone watching the Olympics back in the day....Yes I'm that old!

Infertility, etc.

It is an effective oral for athletes - but is certainly not a benign side free compound as you suggest


----------

